# Boris Godunov Libretto



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Does anyone have access to a libretto to match the Semkow-EMI recording of Boris Godunov?

I know there was a PDF of the libretto from EMI, but my copy doesn't have access to it.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------

